# boat launch near yellow creek



## oldwing (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a 14 ft John boat with a 9.9 and want to launch close to yellow creek. I have launch in Chester before and it takes me a long time to run down the river. Any place closer?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello,,, Is your john boat on a trailer?
Yes, there is a private launch (usually $5) up along the Yellow River. We launched there last year. Cummingsmoke could give you the name. Check it out on Google Earth.
AND there is a public launch on the 'Little Yellow' at the North side of Wellsville. That's where I launch my 16'er.
IF your john boat is NOT on a trailer, you could drive up along the N side of the Yellow and drag it into the water under the rt7 bridge.
It's also a good place to launch a yak or canoe.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Hello,,, Is your john boat on a trailer?
> Yes, there is a private launch (usually $5) up along the Yellow River. We launched there last year. Cummingsmoke could give you the name. Check it out on Google Earth.
> AND there is a public launch on the 'Little Yellow' at the North side of Wellsville. That's where I launch my 16'er.
> IF your john boat is NOT on a trailer, you could drive up along the N side of the Yellow and drag it into the water under the rt7 bridge.
> It's also a good place to launch a yak or canoe.


It's Brown's hobby shop, and I wasn't aware that they were allowing people to launch again. They stopped letting people launch there awhile back. We used to launch there a lot, but they weren't real crazy about the boat trailers taking up all the parking for the RC track. This is GREAT news if we can launch there again!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Nope, they still do not allow launching unless you pay $100 a season for launching only. Its not worth it anymore, I only damaged my boat last season when the launch dock was not taken care of and bolts were sticking out, put a good scratch on it, its also full of mud. If your getting a dock its not bad because you are only putting in and out 1 time. The docks they put in for season folks are real nice but the launch one was heavily damaged by the ice last year and I don't believe was fixed, I could be wrong. It only took me a couple times to decide I wasn't going back and its a mile from my house. 

You can launch for free if you have a small boat across from the old aquanaut. There is a old boat ramp about a mile from the rest area on 213 across from the old building right where the first house is. Pull down in if no one is fishing there and ramp. I wouldn't do it with a big boat, small ones are ok. Its kinda old and not even but I used to launch my 14fter there. 

Only other launch close is Wellsville, it $5 to launch. I was there last Sunday and it looked good. Its real close to yellow creek and you could be in Yellow Creek in a few minutes. 

Pm me if you need more info


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

cumminsmoke said:


> Nope, they still do not allow launching unless you pay $100 a season for launching only. Its not worth it anymore, I only damaged my boat last season when the launch dock was not taken care of and bolts were sticking out, put a good scratch on it, its also full of mud. If your getting a dock its not bad because you are only putting in and out 1 time. The docks they put in for season folks are real nice but the launch one was heavily damaged by the ice last year and I don't believe was fixed, I could be wrong. It only took me a couple times to decide I wasn't going back and its a mile from my house.
> 
> You can launch for free if you have a small boat across from the old aquanaut. There is a old boat ramp about a mile from the rest area on 213 across from the old building right where the first house is. Pull down in if no one is fishing there and ramp. I wouldn't do it with a big boat, small ones are ok. Its kinda old and not even but I used to launch my 14fter there.
> 
> ...


I know every place you're talking about. I live on the hill above empire and Toronto. Just kinda taken aback about the initial "Brown's" mention.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

U can launch from Kennedy marina ,,it's IN Newell towards race track and actually straight across from yellow creek


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

you're mistaken. Kennedy is slightly north of the wellsville marina. There is no launch straight across from yellow creek


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The yellow creek we're referring to is in the bend just south of, and across from mountaineer. Either way, it's more about the drive in the truck than the drive in the boat. I'd just as soon drive 5 minutes and launch in Toronto, then lock up, than drive over to Chester city park or Kennedy marina and take the boat ride back down to yellow creek and the Tomlinson run backwaters...


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Depending on the time of year, here's a few more options for the New Cumberland Pool without having to lock thru or cross the river.

PA fish boat launch at Little Beaver Creek near Calcutta Smiths Ferry Rd above East Liverpool.

E. Liverpool Wharf when it opens next month.

Wellsville launch on Little Yellow Creek at the floodwall.


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Was down at East Liverpool Broadway Wharf this afternoon. Saw a boat being retrieved but docks are not in yet. I will post when they get put in. Oh yeah...expect lots of goose poop. Yech, there must have been 100 geese waiting to be feed. Please Don't Feed The Geese !!


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

The docks are in at the East Liverpool Wharf.


----------

